# Suggestions Skid Steer, Plow, etc?



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

I live on a dirt road below a peak in SD. Our subdivision can get snowed in, it's not uncommon to need a front end loader to shovel out the road before anyone can move. I'm wanting to get something to plow my dirt driveway, and potentially a portion of our dirt road. I'm debating between a truck with a plow (will be getting a truck in March), or a skid steer. 

I'm wanting a Toyota Tundra for their legendary longevity, but have read F250/350 would be better if I went the plow route. But I'm unsure if / how much stress plowing puts on a truck.

Comparing with the cost of a skid steer... I'm seeing conflicting reviews on Bobcats.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Skid steer if a front end loader is needed to plow out the road. Don’t know distance you’re plowing so not sure what implement to suggest. Large snow bucket if shorter distance, and plow with 2 speed skid for longer runs. Pick up some snow tires for it too. You could have a 1500hr machine with everything I mentioned for $15-20k or maybe less depending on hrs, size and condition.


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks. My driveway is about 300 ft from garage to road. If a skid steer, which I was thinking, I'd use in summer on a few occasions for moving dirt for landscaping, but it's mostly (99%) of the time be used for snow removal.


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

They sell a TON of bobcats here. Suggestions on model?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I’ve had a couple older models 743b and 763. Had a couple newer models too, S185 and S650. Have not had newest models coming out over the past few yrs. The S650 is really a do it all machine. Big but not too big. 74hp engine. Kubota if you can find with it. Newer one’s had Doosan. 
I always had Bobcat brand. A lower hr S185 or S570 would work too. Get wheels not tracks.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

"Legendary longevity"?? They only been around 20 years.


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> "Legendary longevity"?? They only been around 20 years.


Anecdotal, but 4 mechanics I've used across 4 states all recommended Toyota… unless a job frequently required more power. That's why I asked for y'all's input.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Living in the mountains for years, almost all up here have older,dedicated plow trucks. Kept chained up. Just more efficient that way. Straight blades hold up better, but V's are nice, and extendable ones seem to break easily. When necessary to move large drifts,piles,etc, several of us have a variety of equipment, backhoes,dozers, loader.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

delabeaux said:


> Thanks. My driveway is about 300 ft from garage to road. If a skid steer, which I was thinking, I'd use in summer on a few occasions for moving dirt for landscaping, but it's mostly (99%) of the time be used for snow removal.


I'd suggest a 40-50hp compact tractor over a skid for what you're describing. Skids don't handle uneven ground all that well and cost to maintain will be higher than a compact tractor. The tractor would be mulch more versitile... you can grade your road with a rear blade, use it to run a log splitter, run a bush hog, etc....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> I'd suggest a 40-50hp compact tractor over a skid for what you're describing. Skids don't handle uneven ground all that well and cost to maintain will be higher than a compact tractor. The tractor would be mulch more versitile... you can grade your road with a rear blade, use it to run a log splitter, run a bush hog, etc....


Skid's better. Tractor slow… Digging out snow?? Tractor going nowhere, skid will dig that out easy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Skid's better. Tractor slow… Digging out snow?? Tractor going nowhere, skid will dig that out easy.


It's 300' of driveway and like I said Skids don't handle uneven ground very well which is found in the Black Hills


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> It's 300' of driveway and like I said Skids don't handle uneven ground very well which is found in the Black Hills


Deadwood??


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Deadwood??


Spearfish, below crow peak. My drive isn't too uneven:


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

But it's not uncommon to get 20-30 inches of snow... or drifts that size or more... our last storm 2 weeks ago drifted about 4 feet at the end of my driveway... the heavy wet snow killed both of my snowblowers


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Skid steer… the bigger the better


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

delabeaux said:


> Spearfish, below crow peak. My drive isn't too uneven:


Is pretty flat, still would go with the compact tractor for additional use throughout the year.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

You are describing 2 different jobs, plowing snow,and then moving snow. Who plows for you now,and what do they use?


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

Our HOA, generally... the main road only. Varies between a truck plow or a front end loader depending on amount / weight, a grader at times as well.

My last storm we got plowed out with a truck. My neighbor couldn't as his snow was deeper.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well,time is money, and nothing is as fast or convenient as a dedicated chained up plow truck,preferably with a true full time rear locker. Waiting until the event is over is generally a bad idea,in big snow or wind events, you have to go out and plow during.
Why not start off small,and get and fix up an old plow truck.
If the plowing part is not of concern, then get a piece of equipment that you can also use for other things.
Rich neighbor,who gets a lot of wind/drifting, went out and bought a big JD tractor,4x4, quick detach,with a plow,bucket and blower. Sold his plow truck. Then found out how time consuming it was, for light, and several light snow events. Bought another plow for his truck. Difference is big, and, as it is not used as much,does not have to have it chained up. SOAnd some of the newer plows mount and dismount quickly. So many options, go slow and keep researching.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

His driveway is only 300' long, couple quick passes and it's done, time isn't a big deal.
If the drive has southern exposure most snow will just cook off during the day. 
Spearfish averages 56" of snow a year and average high temps in the winter are 40* 
https://www.bestplaces.net/climate/city/south_dakota/spearfish


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

I wish that was right. Guess it's an aggregate. Not uncommon to be negative 40... we had -40 for 2 weeks last year. Melt off during the winter here isn't a thing... at least it hasn't been the last 4 since I moved up from Loveland.


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

Guess it's a tossup; the places I want to buy from sell both so I'll continue to research. The times when we have 2 feet plus on the ground, with drifts 2-4+ feet I'm likely going to need to use a loader for... or a big a$$ truck with a plow. I can see utility for either a compact or skid as I have 4 acres and a lot of landscaping to do, dirt to move, driveway to smooth out, rocks to move.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

delabeaux said:


> I wish that was right. Guess it's an aggregate. Not uncommon to be negative 40... we had -40 for 2 weeks last year. Melt off during the winter here isn't a thing... at least it hasn't been the last 4 since I moved up from Loveland.


Just going by the data......
Wood have thought being fairly open, relatively low elevation and the supposed 277 days of sun snow would cook oof.
So......Loveland Co eh... cold spells a couple times a year are common on the front range, not -40* but -20's.
My drive and parking area (1/2acre total) is road base and I don't plow unless theres 6" or more, most storms cook oof in a day or so. I do clear oof the slabs in front of the garage and shop, plus shovel my walks. I have great southern exposure.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

delabeaux said:


> Guess it's a tossup; the places I want to buy from sell both so I'll continue to research. The times when we have 2 feet plus on the ground, with drifts 2-4+ feet I'm likely going to need to use a loader for... or a big a$$ truck with a plow. I can see utility for either a compact or skid as I have 4 acres and a lot of landscaping to do, dirt to move, driveway to smooth out, rocks to move.


I get the occasional 2-4' storm, as long as you plow several times while it's snowing you can handle it with just aboot anything with a plow on the front.
Both skid and compact tractor will do what you want, the skid will shine for dirt work over a compact tractor but the tractor is more versatile and 3pt attachments are less money.


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

BUFF said:


> I get the occasional 2-4' storm, as long as you plow several times while it's snowing you can handle it with just aboot anything with a plow on the front.
> Both skid and compact tractor will do what you want, the skid will shine for dirt work over a compact tractor but the tractor is more versatile and 3pt attachments are less money.


True. Our issues tend to be, go to sleep while it's snowing, wake up with 4' foot drifts in the drive and 2 feet of snow, snowblowers cant handle; hard on plows, so would need bucket loaded to move. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm with BUZZ...tractor is going to be better overall year round. Longer wheelbase will do better plowing heavy snow as well. 

Get one with a loader and plow that mounts to the loader in place of the bucket.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm with BUZZ...tractor is going to be better overall year round. Longer wheelbase will do better plowing heavy snow as well.
> 
> Get one with a loader and plow that mounts to the loader in place of the bucket.


You're sus…


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

Looking at a Kubota B5700 and Jinma 254. Thoughts?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

delabeaux said:


> Looking at a Kubota B5700 and Jinma 254. Thoughts?


B series are nothing more than a garden tractor on steroids.
I'd suggest a L series with a cab and 35<> PTO hp.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Think of me when you’re stuck with a worthless tractor and wishing you’d bought the skid steer. :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Think of me when you're stuck with a worthless tractor and wishing you'd bought the skid steer. :laugh:


What if the tractor was a plug in.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> What if the tractor was a plug in.....


And the power was out for the next two days....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> What if the tractor was a plug in.....


Still a bad buy. 


cwren2472 said:


> And the power was out for the next two days....


That's only at your house.


----------



## delabeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

got time to continue to research


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> That's only at your house.


Is not. My neighbor's is out too.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good, take a moment to clear your head of this recent toxicity.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

delabeaux said:


> got time to continue to research


Seriously though, that's good. Take your time and weigh the pros and cons of each piece of equipment. It's your money so you have to be happy with your decision. 
Good luck.


----------

